# Le regole!



## Old secretary (17 Luglio 2009)

Ciao a tutte ragazze mie carissime!
ho comprato il libro delle regole, e ho già iniziato a leggerlo.
Ho capito chi è stata la Melanie nella mia vita (ed è ancora amica mia!) e ascoltando lei sembra che il libro se lo sia scritto di suo pugno!
Per quel poco di esperienza che posso avere, quando "per caso" trattavo un uomo come dice il libro, le cose hanno sempre funzionato.
Ora tutto sta nel capire una cosa importante: si possono mettere in pratica le regole in un rapporto già iniziato? più specificamente,nel mio caso?

Verena ovviamente aspetto un tuo consiglio/critica!

Grazie intanto per il suggerimento del libro!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Luglio 2009)

secretary ha detto:


> Ciao a tutte ragazze mie carissime!
> ho comprato il libro delle regole, e ho già iniziato a leggerlo.
> Ho capito chi è stata la Melanie nella mia vita (ed è ancora amica mia!) e ascoltando lei sembra che il libro se lo sia scritto di suo pugno!
> Per quel poco di esperienza che posso avere, quando "per caso" trattavo un uomo come dice il libro, le cose hanno sempre funzionato.
> ...


Il secondo libro delle regole riguarda come mantenere in buona salute il matrimonio, ma (a parte che son ancor più anni '60) solo di matrimonio a cui si è arrivate con un uomo davvero coinvolto, seguendo le regole.


----------



## Grande82 (18 Luglio 2009)

chi è melanie? ho letto solo il riassunto di verena....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> chi è melanie? ho letto solo il riassunto di verena....


 Io li ho ...ma ho letto un po' veloce... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   controllerò...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2009)

Chi si ricorda quel film anni  60' con Sandra Dee (se non sbaglio)  in cui la madre di lei, una volta sposata, le diede un libro per addrestrare i cani e le disse di applicare le stesse regole col marito?

Film carinissimo


----------



## Old Aleluja (19 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi si ricorda quel film anni 60' con Sandra Dee (se non sbaglio) in cui la madre di lei, una volta sposata, le diede un libro per addrestrare i cani e le disse di applicare le stesse regole col marito?
> 
> Film carinissimo


ma a sandra dee non daresti in mano un un libro con le regole invertite che facciano in modo che la muta di cani la sbrani?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma a sandra dee non daresti in mano un un libro con le regole invertite che facciano in modo che la muta di cani la sbrani?













Guardavo questi film da carbonio 14 con mia madre... ne ho un bel ricordo... ma alla fidanzatina d'america un calcio in chiulo non lo toglierebbe nessuno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi si ricorda quel film anni 60' con Sandra Dee (se non sbaglio) in cui la madre di lei, una volta sposata, le diede un libro per addrestrare i cani e le disse di applicare le stesse regole col marito?
> 
> Film carinissimo
















   non ricordo il titolo!
Mi sembra che lui fosse Bobby Darin...


----------



## Old Aleluja (19 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guardavo questi film da carbonio 14 con mia madre... ne ho un bel ricordo... ma alla fidanzatina d'america un calcio in chiulo non lo toglierebbe nessuno


 sei buona...io opto proprio per lo sbranamento dai cani


----------



## Old Aleluja (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> non ricordo il titolo!
> Mi sembra che lui fosse Bobby Darin...


 non so chi è ma ho l'impressione che anche a lui farei fare la stessa fine di SD


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guardavo questi film da carbonio 14 con mia madre... ne ho un bel ricordo... ma alla fidanzatina d'america un calcio in chiulo non lo toglierebbe nessuno


 Mi sembra che abbia avuto problemi di alcolismo... la trovavo leziosa quando avevo 5 anni...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> non so chi è ma ho l'impressione che anche a lui farei fare la stessa fine di SD


Era un cantante/attore e nella vita era il marito...


----------



## Old Aleluja (19 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era un cantante/attore e nella vita era il marito...


 allora c'avevo visto giusto...se uno si sposa SD merita che ne condivida il destino...


----------



## Old secretary (20 Luglio 2009)

che astio!


----------



## Old secretary (20 Luglio 2009)

per fomentare un pò di astio ho cambiato avatar eh eh eh ...


----------



## Verena67 (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi si ricorda quel film anni  60' con Sandra Dee (se non sbaglio)  in cui la madre di lei, una volta sposata, le diede un libro per addrestrare i cani e le disse di applicare le stesse regole col marito?
> 
> Film carinissimo



Come no, un mito!  

	
	
		
		
	


	














Lui era Bobby Darin, il suo vero marito. Tristissima la loro storia, molto ben narrata nel libro del loro figlio "Immortal Lovers". Bobby Darin era diventato giovanissimo un cantante da night, malgrado un'invalidante malattia cardiaca che lo condannava, fin dall'infanzia, ad una morte prematura. Grazie alla sua volontà, aveva avuto successo e fama e aveva sposato, giovanissima, Sandra Dee, purtroppo tormentata dalle violenze subite per anni dal patrigno. Sandra era diventata anoressica e alcolista (la sua magrezza era proverbiale...) e il loro matrimonio era fallito.
Bobby nell'ultima fase della sua vita si era dedicato alla canzone folk e di protesta, ma morì giovanissimo dopo una serie di ultimi concerti...durante un'operazione cardiaca.


Sandra è morta recentemente, purtroppo sempre alcolista.

La loro storia è stata ricreata da KEVIN SPACEY nel film BEYOND THE SEA.

Molto triste e malinconico.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guardavo questi film da carbonio 14 con mia madre... ne ho un bel ricordo... ma alla fidanzatina d'america un calcio in chiulo non lo toglierebbe nessuno



a me fa una gran pena. Usata dalla madre due volte: come modella fin dall'infanzia, e quindi attrice, e buttata nel letto del patrigno da bimba perché lei stesse  al calduccio e protetta...


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi si ricorda quel film anni 60' con Sandra Dee (se non sbaglio) in cui la madre di lei, una volta sposata, *le diede un libro per addrestrare i cani e le disse di applicare le stesse regole col marito?*
> 
> Film carinissimo


 Funziona di sicuro! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Siamo animali perfettamente condizionabili.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Luglio 2009)

Quanto alle rules: Melanie è la ragazza citata nell'introduzione, una capace di "farsi desiderare" pur non essendo né particolarmente bella né brillante.

Insomma, la gatta morta standard!

Per quanto riguarda un rapporto già in corso, Secretary, lo puoi rianimare solo ALLONTANANDOTI e lì avrai la prova: se lui ci tiene a te, si darà da fare, altrimenti non ti resterà, come House, che "constatare il decesso"!


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a me fa una gran pena. Usata dalla madre due volte: come modella fin dall'infanzia, e quindi attrice, e buttata nel letto del patrigno da bimba perché lei stesse  al calduccio e protetta...


Onestamente non conoscevo la sua storia... comunque vedro'il film con Kevin Spacey...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Funziona di sicuro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse dovrei tentarci


----------



## Nobody (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Forse dovrei tentarci


 Ci si può anche autocondizionare, sfruttando questa debolezza implicita e trasormandola in vantaggio!


----------



## Old sperella (20 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a me fa una gran pena. Usata dalla madre due volte: come modella fin dall'infanzia, e quindi attrice, e buttata nel letto del patrigno da bimba perché lei stesse  al calduccio e protetta...


è morta qualche anno fa


----------



## Verena67 (20 Luglio 2009)

Ecco un breve frammento significativo del film di Kevin Spacey:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbcjW9SQabc


----------



## Lettrice (20 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ecco un breve frammento significativo del film di Kevin Spacey:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbcjW9SQabc









Lo andro' a cercare... anche se non ho 5 anni mi ricordo con _affetto _ i film di Sandra Dee


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi si ricorda quel film anni  60' con Sandra Dee (se non sbaglio)  in cui la madre di lei, una volta sposata, le diede un libro per addrestrare i cani e le disse di applicare le stesse regole col marito?
> 
> Film carinissimo

















ma ddai


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Come no, un mito!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ammazza, ma le sai tutte tu.


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Luglio 2009)

pimpe, ma qual'è sto libro delle regole?

scusate ma entro a pezzi e bocconi e mi perdo un sacco di robbe.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> pimpe, ma qual'è sto libro delle regole?
> 
> scusate ma entro a pezzi e bocconi e mi perdo un sacco di robbe.


E' questo

http://www.ibs.it/code/9788817014977/fein-ellen/regole.html

C'è un thread di Verena in privè che le elenca.

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=6639&highlight=rules


----------



## Miciolidia (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' questo
> 
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788817014977/fein-ellen/regole.html
> 
> ...


carazie tesora.


----------



## Old sperella (20 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=6639&highlight=rules


ot:
ahah avevo risposto anche io , ero fuori come un melone in quel periodo


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' questo
> 
> http://www.ibs.it/code/9788817014977/fein-ellen/regole.html
> 
> ...


Si vabbè, se le regole son queste, meglio risparmiare i soldi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




_I 35 comandamenti per trovare lui, per non perderlo più o per perderlo quando vi pare. Per esempio: non telefonategli e richiamatelo solo di rado; concludete sempre per prime un appuntamento; non precipitatevi a letto con lui; non svelatevi troppo in fretta..._


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si vabbè, se le regole son queste, meglio risparmiare i soldi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non rubategli la carta di credito, non dite che non sapete se avete pagato la bolletta mentre state trombando con lui, non ditegli che tutto sommato il vostro ex durava molto di più, non ditegli che la sera prima siete uscite con un altro...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si vabbè, se le regole son queste, meglio risparmiare i soldi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda con le storie che sento io non le darei troppo per scontate, stupide, inutili


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si vabbè, se le regole son queste, meglio risparmiare i soldi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sono regole per individuare chi ci tiene.
Se le vedi in quest'ottica non puoi negare che un uomo che ci tiene si muove.
Solo che se noi donne aspettassimo uno che ci tiene davvero e che non si accontenta di tutto quel che gli viene offerto ...moriremmo vergini in tante.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono regole per individuare chi ci tiene.
> Se le vedi in quest'ottica non puoi negare che un uomo che ci tiene si muove.
> Solo che se noi donne aspettassimo uno che ci tiene davvero e che non si accontenta di tutto quel che gli viene offerto ...moriremmo vergini in tante.


 Dai, rafforzare l'opposto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non mi faccio sentire, così mi chiama. Me ne vado prima, così mi insegue... son trucchetti d'avanspettacolo, altro che mantenersi un uomo... nel breve possono pure funzionare con qualcuno. Alla lunga sono inutili.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Dai, rafforzare l'opposto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ecco il problema secondo me e'  proprio che bisogna continuare e io non sarei costante


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non rubategli la carta di credito, non dite che non sapete se avete pagato la bolletta mentre state trombando con lui, non ditegli che tutto sommato il vostro ex durava molto di più, non ditegli che la sera prima siete uscite con un altro...


 ... e soprattutto, portategli le birre ghiacciate quando comincia la partita su sky


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

formalmente sembra il codice di barbie...nella sostanza ne ho applicate più di una
la prima credo di averla direttamente scritta io


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco il problema secondo me e' proprio che bisogna continuare e io non sarei costante


Ma se si continua, 9 volte su 10 lui si rompe le palle e se non lo cerchi più, ne è felice... e ricomincia con un'altra


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma se si continua, 9 volte su 10 lui si rompe le palle e se non lo cerchi più, ne è felice... e ricomincia con un'altra


se sei unica veramente no


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma se si continua, 9 volte su 10 lui si rompe le palle e se non lo cerchi più, ne è felice... e ricomincia con un'altra


Pero'  alcune delle regole, al di la' della citazione nel libro, sono cose che applico normalmente...


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se sei unica veramente no


 Le uniche non hanno bisogno di queste regole.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se sei unica veramente no


Quoto.

MM e' maschio sciovinista... castriamolo!


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' alcune delle regole, al di la' della citazione nel libro, sono cose che applico normalmente...


 Quando fanno parte di noi e del nostro modo di approcciarsi alla vita, in generale... allora si, è tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le uniche non hanno bisogno di queste regole.


giusto....se hai bisogno del libro sei loffia


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> MM e' maschio sciovinista... castriamolo!


Ci devi solo provare giuggiolona


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> giusto....se hai bisogno del libro sei loffia


Magari loffia no... ma sicuramente non sei unica.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quando fanno parte di noi e del nostro modo di approcciarsi alla vita, in generale... allora si, è tutta un'altra cosa.


Pero'  non essere cosi'  antipatico... pensa a una donna che porella non riesce a valorizzarsi ,  non credi queste regole possano aiutarla?
In un certo senso io credo di si


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci devi solo provare giuggiolona


Ho delle armi che tu non puoi neanche immaginare


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

la mia non era una battuta.
Li trovo naturali comportamenti che non hanno motivo di essere scritti


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' non essere cosi' antipatico... pensa a una donna che porella non riesce a valorizzarsi , non credi queste regole possano aiutarla?
> In un certo senso io credo di si


Non sono antipatico... magari qualche volta si  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Senti, se non sono vissute non servono... pensaci. Nel breve magari possono darti una mano, ma poi ricomincia la solita storia.
Per valorizzarsi, una deve aumentare la propria autostima... e non è certo con queste cazzate che ci riesce.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho delle armi che tu non puoi neanche immaginare


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono antipatico... magari qualche volta si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sei antipatipatico sei il mio amore cucciolosissimo!*

Oh MM la chi genti pagu praticca cin de! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non e' sicuramente con queste cazzate, ma e' anche con queste cazzate... ci son donne che sperando di tenersi un uomo trombano sconosciuti che manco sanno il loro nome... potrai pensare che e' cretina quanto vuoi ma evidentemente non ci arriva da sola



















*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non sono antipatico... magari qualche volta si
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Applicarle aiuta ad aumentare l'autostima.
E certamente più che correre dietro a uomini che ti considerano intercambiabile.
Oltretutto porta a focalizzare l'attenzione sull'interesse che gli altri hanno per noi (prima di frasi costruzioni e illusioni) e a non preoccuparsi di aspetti più superficiali.


----------



## Old sperella (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sei antipatipatico sei il mio amore cucciolosissimo!*
> 
> Oh MM la chi genti pagu praticca cin de!
> 
> ...


a parte quel "cucciolosissimo" che mi ha fatto venire un brivido lungo la schiena  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , quoto la pisittedda


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> a parte quel "cucciolosissimo" che mi ha fatto venire un brivido lungo la schiena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non hai quotato il rigurgitino


----------



## Old sperella (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non hai quotato il rigurgitino


sono svenuta prima di visualizzarlo


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sei antipatipatico sei il mio amore cucciolosissimo!*
> 
> Oh MM la chi genti pagu praticca cin de!
> 
> ...


 Gente poco pratica ce n'è eccome... e magari nel breve alcune cose possono aiutare. Ma da qui a riuscire a tenersi vicino un uomo con queste cose ce ne passa...
Il tuo esempio è perfetto... e sai perchè quelle donne fanno così? Perchè dentro di loro pensano di valere meno di zero... e come dici, la danno via al primo che passa nella speranza di tenersi un uomo. Ma anche se smettessero di fare così, la loro autostima non migliorerà. Sarebbe davvero bello se fosse così facile, ma non funziona in questo modo purtroppo.
E ovviamente mica vale solo per le donne. Se non si impara a conoscere, e poi ad accrescere il nostro valore, saremo sempre pronti ad essere sbattuti dal primo che passa. Dal capo, al partner, ai presunti amici, ai parenti... fino al cane.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Gente poco pratica ce n'è eccome... e magari nel breve alcune cose possono aiutare. Ma da qui a riuscire a tenersi vicino un uomo con queste cose ce ne passa...
> Il tuo esempio è perfetto... e sai perchè quelle donne fanno così? Perchè dentro di loro pensano di valere meno di zero... e come dici, la danno via al primo che passa nella speranza di tenersi un uomo. Ma anche se smettessero di fare così, la loro autostima non migliorerà. Sarebbe davvero bello se fosse così facile, ma non funziona in questo modo purtroppo.
> E ovviamente mica vale solo per le donne. Se non si impara a conoscere, e poi ad accrescere il nostro valore, saremo sempre pronti ad essere sbattuti dal primo che passa. Dal capo, al partner, ai presunti amici, ai parenti... fino al cane.


MM da qualche parte bisogna pur iniziare... io inizierei dal non umiliarmi in letti sconosciuti.
Se uno non sa guidare non gli dai una Ferrari... fagli prendere la patente


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MM da qualche parte bisogna pur iniziare... io inizierei dal non umiliarmi in letti sconosciuti.
> Se uno non sa guidare non gli dai una Ferrari... fagli prendere la patente


 Però mi sembra una cosa diversa lettri... una cosa è non smollarla al primo che passa (che poi se è fatto consapevolmente, puoi fare tutto), un'altra non chiamare per prima, o farlo aspettare all'appuntamento... se queste regole servissero a tenersi un uomo a vita...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io suggerirei di cominciare da ben altro, per rafforzare l'autostima di un'amica.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però mi sembra una cosa diversa lettri... una cosa è non smollarla al primo che passa (che poi se è fatto consapevolmente, puoi fare tutto), un'altra non chiamare per prima, o farlo aspettare all'appuntamento... se queste regole servissero a tenersi un uomo a vita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma poi l'autostima di una donna si rafforza necessariamente col fatto di riuscire a tenersi un uomo?


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma poi l'autostima di una donna si rafforza necessariamente col fatto di riuscire a tenersi un uomo?


 Tra l'altro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma poi l'autostima di una donna si rafforza necessariamente col fatto di riuscire a tenersi un uomo?


 Si rafforza scoprendo che se non fai il tappetino trovi qualcuno che ti cerca.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Comunque datemi gli indirizzi e poi vi dico se funzionano le rules!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però mi sembra una cosa diversa lettri... una cosa è non smollarla al primo che passa (che poi se è fatto consapevolmente, puoi fare tutto), un'altra non chiamare per prima, o farlo aspettare all'appuntamento... se queste regole servissero a tenersi un uomo a vita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le regole arrivano ad estremi che non fanno per me... ma come concetto generale di farsi desiderare (senza scadere nell' arrizzacazzi) e fare selezione all' ingresso lo trovo validissimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Dipende da cosa fa di sbagliato... io a una conoscente le consigliai di smettere di elargire pompe a sconosciuti nella speranza che qualcuno la sposasse (excuse me french)


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si rafforza scoprendo che se non fai il tappetino trovi qualcuno che ti cerca.


Infatti... dire che essere desiderate dal sesso opposto non rafforza l' autostima e' una balla.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

*che romanticona...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Le regole arrivano ad estremi che non fanno per me... ma come concetto generale di farsi desiderare (senza scadere nell' arrizzacazzi) e fare selezione all' ingresso lo trovo validissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti... dire che essere desiderate dal sesso opposto non rafforza l' autostima e' una balla.


...si, e ti desiderano perchè applichi quelle regolette del manuale, o perchè hai sicurezza e femminilità?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Tu ridi ma questa ragazza inglese era terribile!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti... dire che essere desiderate dal sesso opposto non rafforza l' autostima e' una balla.



ovvio ma credevo fossero regole per tenerselo non per attrarlo


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...si, e ti desiderano perchè applichi quelle regolette del manuale, o perchè hai sicurezza e femminilità?


Non tutti noterebbero la differenza


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non tutti noterebbero la differenza


 Chi non la nota è meglio perderlo...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chi non la nota è meglio perderlo...


Per me per te forse... ma non per tutti.

Ripeto al di la' di alcuni eccessi, queste rules non fanno che dare indicazioni su come farsi guardare in un modo diverso dal sesso opposto.

Poi pssiamo discuterne quanto vuoi ma se qualcuno l' ha scritto sto libro ed e' pure un successo, questo dice tanto di uomini e donne


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2009)

curiosità: 

dove c'è scritto che debba essere per forza lui a chiamare?

a me queste regole sembrano solo delle stronzate che vogliono mettere la donna su un piedistallo che, francamente, non capisco perchè debba esistere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...si, e ti desiderano perchè applichi quelle regolette del manuale, o perchè hai sicurezza e femminilità?


 Non è che devono trovarsi solo le donne sicure e di personalità con uomini di personalità.
Possono trovarsi, se non si buttano via, anche persone mediamente insicure.

La cultura attuale passa il messaggio che due si incontrano e scatta la passione e poi si mettono insieme ...ma dato che non tutte sono angelina jolie (che per me è un'aliena e mi sembra pure disturbatella, ma la cito perché è il prototipo della donna irresistibile), finisce che per creare un abbozzo di passionalità tante si riducono come la tizia inglese citata da Lettrice.
Passare il messaggio opposto di far nascere prima il desiderio e di darsi valore può aiutare a creare rapporti meno "improvvisati".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> curiosità:
> 
> dove c'è scritto che debba essere per forza lui a chiamare?
> 
> a me queste regole sembrano solo delle stronzate che vogliono mettere la donna su un piedistallo che, francamente, non capisco perchè debba esistere.


 Sul libro delle regole...  

	
	
		
		
	


	











Non credo che ci siano regole certe su come debbano svolgersi le cose, però è certo che se uno insiste superando quelle difficoltà è davvero interessato.
Questo non esclude che possano crearsi buone relazioni seguendo altre modalità.
Io mai sarei capace di seguire le rules...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sul libro delle regole...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, dando per buono questa cosa (...) se a superare le difficoltà fosse lei, perché lui non chiama o chiama poco ecc, si potrebbe dire la stessa cosa, no? però no, le regole non lo concepiscono.

già il solo fatto che ci sia scritto di non parlare per prima a un uomo mi fa veramente rizzare i peli


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok, dando per buono questa cosa (...) se a superare le difficoltà fosse lei, perché lui non chiama o chiama poco ecc, si potrebbe dire la stessa cosa, no? però no, le regole non lo concepiscono.
> *
> già il solo fatto che ci sia scritto di non parlare per prima a un uomo mi fa veramente rizzare i peli*


pure a me.
Io sarò fatta male ma una persona con un minimo di cervello e di considerazione di sè stessa segue le proprie regole ed esperienze. Non un manualetto.
ognu uomo/donna è diverso.
Come si possa pensare che la regola sia universale mi lascia basita.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pure a me.
> Io sarò fatta male ma una persona con un minimo di cervello e di considerazione di sè stessa segue le proprie regole ed esperienze. Non un manualetto.
> ognu uomo/donna è diverso.
> Come si possa pensare che la regola sia universale mi lascia basita.


 
basita è dire poco. meno male che ho la porta del bagno a pochi metri dall'ufficio.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> basita è dire poco. meno male che ho la porta del bagno a pochi metri dall'ufficio.


oggi sei sullo stile bombolo?


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me per te forse... ma non per tutti.
> 
> Ripeto al di la' di alcuni eccessi, queste rules non fanno che dare indicazioni su come farsi guardare in un modo diverso dal sesso opposto.
> 
> Poi pssiamo discuterne quanto vuoi ma *se qualcuno l' ha scritto sto libro ed e' pure un successo, questo dice tanto di uomini e donne*


Esatto... il successo di questo libro spiega davvero molte cose. Un concentrato di ovvietà come questo meriterebbe ben altra sorte! Però lo scrittore ha fatto bene, ha monetizzato la banalità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Però noi ragioniamo considerando gli uomini simili a noi.
Ma non lo sono.
E per un uomo FORSE (o per molti uomini) essere ricercato è gratificante, ma gli fa svalutare la donna


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però noi ragioniamo considerando gli uomini simili a noi.
> Ma non lo sono.
> E per un uomo FORSE (o per molti uomini) essere ricercato è gratificante, ma gli fa *svalutare la donna*


O non considerarla materiale da relazione... e ce ne sono pure parecchi


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto... il successo di questo libro spiega davvero molte cose. Un concentrato di ovvietà come questo meriterebbe ben altra sorte! Però lo scrittore ha fatto bene, ha monetizzato la banalità.


Infatti c'avrei dovuto pensare prima


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Non è che devono trovarsi solo le donne sicure e di personalità con uomini di personalità.*
> *Possono trovarsi, se non si buttano via, anche persone mediamente insicure.*
> 
> La cultura attuale passa il messaggio che due si incontrano e scatta la passione e poi si mettono insieme ...ma dato che non tutte sono angelina jolie (che per me è un'aliena e mi sembra pure disturbatella, ma la cito perché è il prototipo della donna irresistibile), finisce che per creare un abbozzo di passionalità tante si riducono come la tizia inglese citata da Lettrice.
> *Passare il messaggio opposto di far nascere prima il desiderio e di darsi valore può aiutare a creare rapporti meno "improvvisati*".


 Persa, non sto mica parlando della Ripley di Alien... ma un'autostima di base dovrebbero averla tutti, uomini e donne.
Sul darsi valore, per vivere meglio la propria vita in ogni campo... beh il messaggio è più che corretto... è fondamentale. E' ciò che sto sostenendo io... ma non ci si riuscirà di sicuro con queste regolette.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Persa, non sto mica parlando della Ripley di Alien... ma un'autostima di base dovrebbero averla tutti, uomini e donne.
> Sul darsi valore, per vivere meglio la propria vita in ogni campo... beh il messaggio è più che corretto... è fondamentale. E' ciò che sto sostenendo io... ma non ci si riuscirà di sicuro con queste regolette.


 Sono regolette ...ma soono meglio di altre regolette che vengono passate quotidianamente dai media e che formano le nuove generazioni.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono regolette ...ma soono meglio di altre regolette che vengono passate quotidianamente dai media e che formano le nuove generazioni.


 mah... sarà... a me sembrano sciocchezze proprio come quelle televisive di cui parli. Però non ho letto il libro... e mi baso solo sul sunto breve che ho trovato.

Dici che l'uomo è diverso dalla donna... certo. E quindi? Non ho mica capito cosa deduci da questo...


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pure a me.
> Io sarò fatta male ma una persona con un minimo di cervello e di considerazione di sè stessa segue le proprie regole ed esperienze. Non un manualetto.
> ognu uomo/donna è diverso.
> Come si possa pensare che la regola sia universale mi lascia basita.


come discorso teorico ci sta anche, ma se mi guardo attorno, queste regole van bene e visto che se le ricorda nonna giocano tutti a fare i moderni, tanto vale che le scrivano in un libro ...

una cosa ho visto, più una donna si è impegnata per avere un uomo, più la storia è talmente sbilanciata da far venir voglia di fare "quella che se la tira" .... smazzo per smazzo, almeno da sola non ho rotture di cojoni


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> come discorso teorico ci sta anche, ma se mi guardo attorno, queste regole van bene e visto che se le ricorda nonna giocano tutti a fare i moderni, tanto vale che le scrivano in un libro ...
> 
> una cosa ho visto, più una donna si è impegnata per avere un uomo, più la storia è talmente sbilanciata da far venir voglia di fare "quella che se la tira" .... smazzo per smazzo, almeno da sola non ho rotture di cojoni


 Sentite, ma riascoltatevi "Teorema" e giratela al femminile... si risparmiano soldi e tempo, per leggere qualcosa di meglio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mah... sarà... a me sembrano sciocchezze proprio come quelle televisive di cui parli. Però non ho letto il libro... e mi baso solo sul sunto breve che ho trovato.
> 
> Dici che l'uomo è diverso dalla donna... certo. E quindi? Non ho mica capito cosa deduci da questo...


Era in risposta ad Angelo che non capiva la regola che deve chiamare prima lui.
Io non mi son mai fatta problemi (ad esempio alla buonanima ho chiesto il numero io e ho chiamato io ...però si è anche visto com'è finita), ma spesso se ne fanno gli uomini.
Una donna che prende iniziativa toglie a molti sicurezze derivanti dal ruolo.
Non sono tutti uguali gli uomini, ovvio, ma non sono neanche uguali a noi donne.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sentite, ma riascoltatevi "Teorema" e giratela al femminile... si risparmiano soldi e tempo, per leggere qualcosa di meglio


Tu ridi ma e' come il film col libro d' addestramento per cani


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sentite, ma riascoltatevi "Teorema" e giratela al femminile... si risparmiano soldi e tempo, *per leggere qualcosa di meglio*


e tu che ne sai, visto che non lo hai letto?


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> e tu che ne sai, visto che non lo hai letto?


Già scritto su, solo da un sunto... magari sbaglio ed è più interessante di un libro di Fromm o di Galimberti.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu ridi ma e' come il film col libro d' addestramento per cani


 Pavlov lo sapeva bene...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Già scritto su, solo da un sunto... magari sbaglio ed è più interessante di un libro di Fromm o di Galimberti.


Certo che no, ma per alcuni e' molto piu' comprensibile e piu' pratico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Già scritto su, solo da un sunto... magari sbaglio ed è più interessante di un libro di Fromm o di Galimberti.








  ...non mi sembra (avendo letto tutti i citati...).


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo che no, ma per alcuni e' molto piu' comprensibile e piu' pratico.


 Galimberti però è terribilmente pratico, oltre che interessante!


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...non mi sembra (avendo letto tutti i citati...).


 Temo anch'io ...


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Era in risposta ad Angelo che non capiva la regola che deve chiamare prima lui.
> Io non mi son mai fatta problemi (ad esempio alla buonanima ho chiesto il numero io e ho chiamato io ...però si è anche visto com'è finita), ma spesso se ne fanno gli uomini.
> *Una donna che prende iniziativa toglie a molti sicurezze derivanti dal ruolo*.
> Non sono tutti uguali gli uomini, ovvio, ma non sono neanche uguali a noi donne.


 Ah ok, capito cosa intendevi... si, ci sono uomini che si spaventano. Meglio perderli, mi sa... però dipende. Boh... a me è sempre piaciuto quando una donna mi ha fatto capire di interessarle. Però siam tutti diversi.


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

regola n. 1
l'omo paga.
sempre e comunque


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah ok, capito cosa intendevi... si, ci sono uomini che si spaventano. Meglio perderli, mi sa... però dipende. Boh... a me è sempre piaciuto quando una donna mi ha fatto capire di interessarle. Però siam tutti diversi.


 Se si dovesse stare solo con uomini sicuri ...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah ok, capito cosa intendevi... si, ci sono uomini che si spaventano. Meglio perderli, mi sa... però dipende. Boh... a me è sempre piaciuto quando una donna mi ha fatto capire di interessarle. Però siam tutti diversi.


M' interessi


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> M' interessi


 Non contar balle, non me la daresti mai....


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se si dovesse stare solo con uomini sicuri ...


Veramente!


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se si dovesse stare solo con uomini sicuri ...


 Si vabbè... giri ogni discorso come vuoi tu. Non ho mica detto questo.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente!


 Ma veramente che? Ho detto questo...?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non contar balle, non me la daresti mai....


La do solo con tutto il pacchetto...


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La do solo con tutto il pacchetto...


 Office?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> regola n. 1
> l'omo paga.
> sempre e comunque


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma veramente che? Ho detto questo...?


No... ho quotato Persa non in riferimento a te.

Intendo dire che a me piacerebbe molto essere sempre spontanea, sfortunatamente non tutti gli uomini sono A) abbastanza sicuri da non sentirsi minacciati... B) Abbastanza sensibili da cogliere la differenza tra _m' interessi_ e _si tromba_... C) ci devo pensare


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se si dovesse stare solo con uomini sicuri ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma poi ...... sicuri de che?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Office?


Ma anche Mac Os


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No... ho quotato Persa non in riferimento a te.
> 
> Intendo dire che a me piacerebbe molto essere sempre spontanea, sfortunatamente non tutti gli uomini sono A) abbastanza sicuri da non sentirsi minacciati... B) Abbastanza sensibili da cogliere la differenza tra _m' interessi_ e _si tromba_... C) ci devo pensare


 Vero, non tutti sono così... però è bello essere spontanei!


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche Mac Os


 Anche meglio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma poi ...... sicuri de che?


Abbastanza sicuri da non seguire loro proprie rules...
Non per nulla Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo hanno tra le battute più famose quelle della scena al supermercato con la citazione di Teorema... perché quasi ogni uomo si è posto il problema di come comportarsi.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche meglio...


Raramente si pianta...


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Abbastanza sicuri da non seguire loro proprie rules...
> Non per nulla Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo hanno tra le battute più famose quelle della scena al supermercato con la citazione di Teorema... *perché quasi ogni uomo si è posto il problema di come comportarsi.*


questo mi pare sacrosanto, un automa mi farebbe un pò senso, e comunque pure quelli che aspirano ad aumentar le tacche si pongono il problema di come comportarsi


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Raramente si pianta...


 ed è meno soggetto a virus...


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Abbastanza sicuri da non seguire loro proprie rules...*
> Non per nulla Aldo Giovanni e Giacomo hanno tra le battute più famose quelle della scena al supermercato con la citazione di Teorema... perché quasi ogni uomo si è posto il problema di come comportarsi.


 Vero!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero, non tutti sono così... però è bello essere spontanei!


E'  fantastico, ma non sempre l' altra parte capisce o apprezza.

A me e' capitato tranquillamente di essere presa per una _troietta_ di poco valore, proprio per eccesso di spontaneita' ... un uomo che mi piaceva parecchio (tutt' ora mi fa sangue).


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E'  fantastico, ma non sempre l' altra parte capisce o apprezza.
> 
> A me e' capitato tranquillamente di essere presa per una _troietta_ di poco valore, proprio per eccesso di spontaneita' ... un uomo che mi piaceva parecchio (tutt' ora mi fa sangue).


vabbè ma allora è un pirla scusa.
Non è che se seguivi le regole cambiava...


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' fantastico, ma non sempre l' altra parte capisce o apprezza.
> 
> A* me e' capitato tranquillamente di essere presa per una troietta di poco valore, proprio per eccesso di spontaneita' ... un uomo che mi piaceva parecchio (tutt' ora mi fa sangue*).


 come è possibile...e non hai chiarito ?


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> come è possibile...e non hai chiarito ?


con uno con quella testa, perchè sprecare fiato?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> come è possibile...e non hai chiarito ?


Certamente ho chiarito, ci sono rimasta amica, tutt' ora lo sento e se passo dalle sue parti son felice di passare una serata amichevole con lui perche' e' una conversazione brillante come poche!

Ma la seconda chance non la ha avuta.


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma poi ...... sicuri de che?


Che si tromba?


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Che si tromba?


uh di quelli ce ne sono pure troppi  

	
	
		
		
	


	













le espressioni indignate e perplesse quando vanno in bianco però sarebbero da album fotografico


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certamente ho chiarito, ci sono rimasta amica, tutt' ora lo sento e se passo dalle sue parti son felice di passare una serata amichevole con lui perche' e' una conversazione brillante come poche!
> 
> *Ma la seconda chance non la ha avuta*.


 E mi pare giusto! Non la meritava...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certamente ho chiarito, ci sono rimasta amica, tutt' ora lo sento e se passo dalle sue parti son felice di passare una serata amichevole con lui perche' e' una conversazione brillante come poche!
> 
> Ma la seconda chance non la ha avuta.



ma non capisco perchè.
Un fraintendimento ci sta pure no?
basta chiarirlo!
se non ti conosceva l'impressione sbagliata può starci pure.
se siete rimasti amici non capisco perchè dare per scontato che non gli darai una seconda chance..


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non capisco perchè.
> Un fraintendimento ci sta pure no?
> basta chiarirlo!
> se non ti conosceva l'impressione sbagliata può starci pure.
> se siete rimasti amici non capisco perchè dare per scontato che non gli darai una seconda chance..


E'  un fraintendimento imperdonabile per i miei gusti, a livello di instaurare una relazione.


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


regola n. 2
l'omo paga
sempre e comunque


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma se si continua, 9 volte su 10 lui si rompe le palle e se non lo cerchi più, ne è felice... e ricomincia con un'altra


 dici? un uomo che tu chiami di rado e quando chiama lui sei serena e tranquilla, ma chiudi rapidamente la chiamata, se ne stufa?!?!!?!? 
MADDAI!


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dici? un uomo che tu chiami di rado e quando chiama lui sei serena e tranquilla, ma chiudi rapidamente la chiamata, se ne stufa?!?!!?!?
> MADDAI!


Guarda che si trattava di mantenerseli vicini una volta avuti... finchè non gliela dai la prima volta, e pensano che esista una pur remota possibilità, non si stufano! Fallo dopo, poi mi dici...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dici? un uomo che tu chiami di rado e quando chiama lui sei serena e tranquilla, ma chiudi rapidamente la chiamata, se ne stufa?!?!!?!?
> MADDAI!


 
sei pronta a scommettere che qualunque uomo non veda l'ora di trovare una donna a cui dovere così ferocemente leccare le chiappe? 

sinceramente capisco il costante aumento degli uomini omosessuali


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah ok, capito cosa intendevi... si, ci sono uomini che si spaventano. Meglio perderli, mi sa... però dipende. Boh... a me è sempre piaciuto quando una donna mi ha fatto capire di interessarle. Però siam tutti diversi.


la prima regola è sentirsi unica e speciale.
In effetti sembra una banalità, ma per il 90% delle donne non lo è. La differenza forse è che gli uomini hanno più alta autostima e non passano quasi mai dal piacere alle donne.
Le regole successive sostanzialmente dicono: mettilo un minimo alla prova e evedi quanto è interessato a te, sul serio.
O meglio ancora: tu vali e molto, perchè dovresti iimplorare qualcuno di stare con te?
Ognuna di noi deve poi applicare queste regole con intelligenza! Far capire ad un uomo che siamo interessate, con un sorriso, uno sguardo, va bene! E' ovvio che non si debba scadere nell'azzerbinarsi! E te lo dice una che una volta, avendo puntato un tizio, l'ha invitato a cena a casa sua con insistenza! E sbagliavo. Se avessi lasciato che, mostrato un minimo il suo interesse, si muovesse lui per invitarmi e conoscermi, avrei capito da subito che non era disposto ad impegnarsi davvero nella relazione e avrei evitato di perdere due anni con lui (che si era pure innamorato, ma non era disposto a mettersi in gioco sul serio). 
Credo che sia molto utile 'Venere e Marte si corteggiano' di Gray, per capire come le dinamiche donna-uomo siano differenti dai due punti di vista. Qeusta è una cosa atavica e non può cambiare in due giorni!! Ovvio che poi ci sono tutte le declinazioni possibili di esseri umani, una per ciascuno, ma questo non cambia che a seconda del tipo di relazione che si vuole instaurare cambiano le 'regole' a cui guardare.
Le regole delle 'Rules' indirizzano ad una relazione con un uomo chiaramente interessato e via via preso e disposto a mettersi in gioco in una relazione non solo emotivamente ma anche praticamente, una relazione in cui la donna apre il suo cuore solo mano mano, vedendo se ne vale la pena sulla base delle di lui AZIONI e non solo delle parole che molti prodigano in giro.


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che si trattava di mantenerseli vicini una volta avuti... finchè non gliela dai la prima volta, e pensano che esista una pur remota possibilità, non si stufano! Fallo dopo, poi mi dici...


 aspetta, aiutami a capire cosa intendi: dovrei non dargliela la prima sera e poi, una volta data, continuare a seguire le 'regole' evitando di chiamare troppo o di stare ore al telefono??? E vedere lui come reagisce?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> la prima regola è sentirsi unica e speciale.
> In effetti sembra una banalità, ma per il 90% delle donne non lo è. La differenza forse è che gli uomini hanno più alta autostima e non passano quasi mai dal piacere alle donne.
> Le regole successive sostanzialmente dicono: mettilo un minimo alla prova e evedi quanto è interessato a te, sul serio.
> O meglio ancora: tu vali e molto, perchè dovresti iimplorare qualcuno di stare con te?


invece l'uomo, che non vale un cazzo, deve implorare la donna di stare con lui?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei pronta a scommettere che qualunque uomo non veda l'ora di trovare una donna a cui dovere così ferocemente leccare le chiappe?
> 
> *sinceramente capisco il costante aumento degli uomini omosessuali*


Persa che io non mi capacito delle lesbiche


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei pronta a scommettere che qualunque uomo non veda l'ora di trovare una donna a cui dovere così ferocemente leccare le chiappe?
> 
> sinceramente capisco il costante aumento degli uomini omosessuali


secondo me un uomo in queste condizioni è contento di non avere una donna appiccicosa e che rompe le balle.
Poi io sono una che magari chiama tre volte di fila per dire cavolate o passo giorni senza chiamare, ma all'inizio della mia attuale storai ci stavo molto attenta ed evitavo di chiamare (chiaro che lo facevo, ma pochissimo) e la cosa bella era che lui chiamava comunque e volentieri e quando lo faceva era sempre per delle chiacchiere serene e belle perchè era nel momento di pausa al lavoro o sul divano di casa, mentre se chiamavo io magari lo beccavo in riunione o intento a cucinare/pulire casa...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Persa che io non mi capacito delle lesbiche


naturaccia di merda!!
se la donna avesse il bigolo intercambiabile io diveterei lesbica subito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> secondo me un uomo in queste condizioni è contento di non avere una donna appiccicosa e che rompe le balle.
> Poi io sono una che magari chiama tre volte di fila per dire cavolate o passo giorni senza chiamare, ma all'inizio della mia attuale storai ci stavo molto attenta ed evitavo di chiamare (chiaro che lo facevo, ma pochissimo) e la cosa bella era che lui chiamava comunque e volentieri e quando lo faceva era sempre per delle chiacchiere serene e belle perchè era nel momento di pausa al lavoro o sul divano di casa, mentre se chiamavo io magari lo beccavo in riunione o intento a cucinare/pulire casa...


Beh avrebbe potuto anche beccare te in un momento sbagliato.

Diciamo che seguire (un minimo) le regole ti ha confermato il suo interesse e ti ha fatto sentire più serena.


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> invece l'uomo, che non vale un cazzo, deve implorare la donna di stare con lui?


 ma guarda che le regole non dicono che l'uomo deve implorarti ma dimostrare un interesse che va al di là del 'oggi non ho  nulla da fare, se vuoi ci vediamo'.

Però vorrei un uomo che sia felice di stare con me e si senta fortunato di questo. come mi sento io fortunata ad aver incontrato lui.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> secondo me un uomo in queste condizioni è contento di non avere una donna appiccicosa e che rompe le balle.
> Poi io sono una che magari chiama tre volte di fila per dire cavolate o passo giorni senza chiamare, ma all'inizio della mia attuale storai ci stavo molto attenta ed evitavo di chiamare (chiaro che lo facevo, ma pochissimo) e la cosa bella era che lui chiamava comunque e volentieri e quando lo faceva era sempre per delle chiacchiere serene e belle perchè era nel momento di pausa al lavoro o sul divano di casa, mentre se chiamavo io magari lo beccavo in riunione o intento a cucinare/pulire casa...


 

bella roba: tu ti forzavi da una parte e magari lui si forzava dall'altra. e infatti le crisi quando il numero delle chiamate è diminuito. 
e non c'era motivo di allarmismi, stava solo ridiventando se stesso.


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bella roba: tu ti forzavi da una parte e magari lui si forzava dall'altra. e infatti le crisi quando il numero delle chiamate è diminuito.
> e non c'era motivo di allarmismi, stava solo ridiventando se stesso.


 ma io oggi sono sicura dei suoi sentimenti e del suo interesse vero anche in virtù del fatto che si è smazzato all'inizio....
che non vuol dire che me la tiravo, ma che magari ci pensavo un attimino di più alle cose che volevo fare, con un occhio alle rules.
(poi io sono entrata in paranoia, vero, al suo distacco in quel periodo, ma io sono un pò ansiosa di mio)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma guarda che le regole non dicono che l'uomo deve implorarti ma dimostrare un interesse che va al di là del 'oggi non ho nulla da fare, se vuoi ci vediamo'.
> 
> Però vorrei un uomo che sia felice di stare con me e si senta fortunato di questo. come mi sento io fortunata ad aver incontrato lui.


 
grande ma cosa dici? le regole dicono che tu non lo devi chiamare, se non in caso rimanga incastrata nel polmone d'acciaio. che in tal caso la telefonata deve essere breve e devi comunque riagganciare tu per prima, senza dargli neanche il tempo di dirti che sta arrivando. devi star lì a farti desiderare di modo da vedere come lui reagisce e in base a questo stabilire quanto è interessato a te. sono cazzate!
e, ripeto la domanda alla quale finora nessuno mi ha risposto, ma io sono tenace: perché l'uomo deve dimostrare tale interesse e la donna no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma io oggi sono sicura dei suoi sentimenti e del suo interesse vero anche in virtù del fatto che si è smazzato all'inizio....
> che non vuol dire che me la tiravo, ma che magari ci pensavo un attimino di più alle cose che volevo fare, con un occhio alle rules.
> (poi io sono entrata in paranoia, vero, al suo distacco in quel periodo, ma io sono un pò ansiosa di mio)


 
che sei ansiosa ci sta. che l'ansia sia stata alimentata dal fatto che stando alle rules lui stava perdendo interesse, mi sembra un fatto.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

Angelo, non vorrei farti girare i coglioni, ma io credo che non sia più come chiedi nella domanda. almeno io vedo quasi l'opposto ....


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> grande ma cosa dici? le regole dicono che tu non lo devi chiamare, se non in caso rimanga incastrata nel polmone d'acciaio. che in tal caso la telefonata deve essere breve e devi comunque riagganciare tu per prima, senza dargli neanche il tempo di dirti che sta arrivando. devi star lì a farti desiderare di modo da vedere come lui reagisce e in base a questo stabilire quanto è interessato a te. sono cazzate!
> e, ripeto la domanda alla quale finora nessuno mi ha risposto, ma io sono tenace: perché l'uomo deve dimostrare tale interesse e la donna no?


non ho capito la domanda 

	
	
		
		
	


	













quoto la racchia.
Per me , in my opinion, sono tutte cazzate


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Angelo, non vorrei farti girare i coglioni, ma io credo che non sia più come chiedi nella domanda. almeno io vedo quasi l'opposto ....


 
non ho capito rock


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> grande ma cosa dici? le regole dicono che tu non lo devi chiamare, se non in caso rimanga incastrata nel polmone d'acciaio. che in tal caso la telefonata deve essere breve e devi comunque riagganciare tu per prima, senza dargli neanche il tempo di dirti che sta arrivando. devi star lì a farti desiderare di modo da vedere come lui reagisce e in base a questo stabilire quanto è interessato a te. sono cazzate!
> e, ripeto la domanda alla quale finora nessuno mi ha risposto, ma io sono tenace: perché l'uomo deve dimostrare tale interesse e la donna no?


 ti do la mia risposta: perchè IO volevo un uomo che dimostrasse interesse senza dimostrarne io per prima? Perchè volevo una persona non solo innamorata (o meglio che potesse innamorarsi conoscendomi) ma anche disposta a mettersi in gioco in una relazione che poteva sfociare in qualcosa di importante per il futuro. un mettersi in gioco che in quel momento era per me fondamentale.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho capito la domanda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'ho scritta troppo in piccolo?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

Mi pare di vedere donne che mostrano interesse e uomini che se ne fregano o scappano e sono soggetti passivi del corteggiamento non più attivi.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti do la mia risposta: perchè IO volevo un uomo che dimostrasse interesse senza dimostrarne io per prima? Perchè volevo una persona non solo innamorata (o meglio che potesse innamorarsi conoscendomi) ma anche disposta a mettersi in gioco in una relazione che poteva sfociare in qualcosa di importante per il futuro. un mettersi in gioco che in quel momento era per me fondamentale.


e se non avesse fatto come dicevano le rules cosa facevi? lo mollavi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti do la mia risposta: *perchè IO volevo un uomo che dimostrasse interesse senza dimostrarne io per prima*? Perchè volevo una persona non solo innamorata (o meglio che potesse innamorarsi conoscendomi) ma anche disposta a mettersi in gioco in una relazione che poteva sfociare in qualcosa di importante per il futuro. un mettersi in gioco che in quel momento era per me fondamentale.


ma mostrarne reciprocamente, pare brutto???
scusa grande mi sembra un braccio di ferro inutile e stupido.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma mostrarne reciprocamente, pare brutto???
> scusa grande mi sembra un braccio di ferro inutile e stupido.


 A me sembra che servano solo per evitare di corrergli dietro ...come spesso accade.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mi pare di vedere donne che mostrano interesse e uomini che se ne fregano o scappano e sono soggetti passivi del corteggiamento non più attivi.


ok... ma non capisco che c'entri con la mia domanda


(guarda che oggi sono realmente tarda...)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra che servano solo per evitare di corrergli dietro ...come spesso accade.


pretendendo però che sia l'uomo, a correre dietro, o ho capito male?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mi pare di vedere donne che mostrano interesse e uomini che se ne fregano o scappano e sono soggetti passivi del corteggiamento non più attivi.


Questo lo quoto col sangue!

Per questo credo che certi aspetti delle rules sono interessanti.

Ma sinceramente non mi andrei a complicare la vita con telefonate si e telefonate no


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> aspetta, aiutami a capire cosa intendi: dovrei non dargliela la prima sera e poi, una volta data, continuare a seguire le 'regole' evitando di chiamare troppo o di stare ore al telefono??? E vedere lui come reagisce?


No, intendo dire che l'unica regola vincente è non avere regole, se non la spontaneità.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*............*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok... ma non capisco che c'entri con la mia domanda
> 
> 
> (guarda che oggi sono realmente tarda...)


 
Suonava bene e l'ho buttata la, ma non avevo letto il pregresso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




aggio fatto na figura di mierda, sorry


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra che servano solo per evitare di corrergli dietro ...come spesso accade.


se servono come garanzia di riuscita a me sembra tristissimo.
perdere spontaneità e istinto per ottenere un risultato ,per me, non ha senso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> pretendendo però che sia l'uomo, a correre dietro, o ho capito male?


Riequilibrando.
Perché credo che parta dall'assunto che se un uomo viene corteggiato più o meno ci sta, anche se la donna gli interessa poco e lui non ha voglia di impegnarsi in una relazione, e quindi il rispondere positivamente alle proposte di lei non è segno di reale interesse.
Mentre una donna che si interessa e cerca un uomo si coinvolge sempre di più e si fa mille costruzioni per giustificare la scarsa disponibilità di lui.
Al contrario se un uomo è interessato e nello stato d'animo e mentale di impegnarsi si muove senza necessità di sollecitazioni.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, intendo dire che l'unica regola vincente è non avere regole, se non la spontaneità.


quoto il mufloncello


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Questo lo quoto col sangue!
> 
> Per questo credo che certi aspetti delle rules sono interessanti.
> 
> Ma sinceramente non mi andrei a complicare la vita con telefonate si e telefonate no


solo la mia amica lettrice mi capisce ormai, solo lei, che cara, che cara !


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Suonava bene e l'ho buttata la, ma non avevo letto il pregresso
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















   ecco. iniziavo a preoccuparmi seriamente


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se servono come garanzia di riuscita a me sembra tristissimo.
> perdere spontaneità e istinto per ottenere un risultato ,per me, non ha senso.


 Io le vedo come salvarsi il cuore.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Riequilibrando.
> Perché credo che parta dall'assunto che se un uomo viene corteggiato più o meno ci sta, anche se la donna gli interessa poco e lui non ha voglia di impegnarsi in una relazione, e quindi il rispondere positivamente alle proposte di lei non è segno di reale interesse.
> Mentre una donna che si interessa e cerca un uomo si coinvolge sempre di più e si fa mille costruzioni per giustificare la scarsa disponibilità di lui.
> *Al contrario se un uomo è interessato e nello stato d'animo e mentale di impegnarsi si muove senza necessità di sollecitazioni*.


Pero'  se applicate alla lettera alla fine le rules sono una sollecitazione.

Approvo il messaggio globale delle rules ma al dettaglio non lo farei mai perche' lo ritengo una forzatura


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ecco. iniziavo a preoccuparmi seriamente


però un pochino ti dovresti preoccupare perché lettrice aveva capito.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' se applicate alla lettera alla fine le rules sono una sollecitazione.
> 
> Approvo il messaggio globale delle rules ma al dettaglio non lo farei mai perche' lo ritengo una forzatura


 Non so chi riuscirebbe ad applicarle alla lettera ...nemmeno Doris Day!
Io son sempre stata per la spontaneità assoluta ...non è che mi abbia salvato il cuore ...però è quella che mi ha portato a mandare la buonanima subito fori di ball ...e non è stata una mossa sbagliata (col senno di poi), ma la migliore della mia vita.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, intendo dire che l'unica regola vincente è non avere regole, se non la spontaneità.


io non lascerei tutto alla spontaneita'... c' e' sempre la via di mezzo


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io le vedo come salvarsi il cuore.


 Il cuore va fatto pompare, tanto mica lo salviamo alla fine.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io le vedo come salvarsi il cuore.


la salvezza non ce l 'hai mica sai?


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> io non lascerei tutto alla spontaneita'... c' e' sempre la via di mezzo


Tutto tutto, ma solo alla donna che la merita davvero... allora senza freni, giù per la discesa assieme! Comunque il muro finale alla fine è certo, tanto vale se trovi una compagna degna, lanciarti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la salvezza non ce l 'hai mica sai?


 Pero sfracellarselo in una relazione è un conto inseguendo degli uomini che non ti vogliono è un altro...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*..........*

ve lo ricordate questo, a proposito di cuore?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj7joFB42U8

Bellissimo !


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Pero sfracellarselo in una relazione è un conto inseguendo degli uomini che non ti vogliono è un altro...


ma io non sono affatto convinta che applicare le rules ti dia la certezza e la garanzia che quell'uomo è veramente interessato a te


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io non sono affatto convinta che applicare le rules ti dia la certezza e la garanzia che quell'uomo è veramente interessato a te


 
le regole delle nostre nonne erano gli occhi.
dagli occhi capivi.
ora si guardano le regole e non gli occhi


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> ma io non sono affatto convinta che applicare le rules ti dia la certezza e la garanzia che quell'uomo è veramente interessato a te


E poi c'è una variabile di ui non abbiamo tenuto conto ma che è fondamentale: il tempo. Le cose cambiano, la gente cambia, i sentimenti cambiano


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> le regole delle nostre nonne erano gli occhi.
> dagli occhi capivi.
> ora si guardano le regole e non gli occhi




















guarda caso la prima volta che ho visto il pirla aveva su gli occhiali scuri


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E poi c'è una variabile di ui non abbiamo tenuto conto ma che è fondamentale: il tempo. Le cose cambiano, la gente cambia, i sentimenti cambiano


e pure la variabilità delle donne


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io non sono affatto convinta che applicare le rules ti dia la certezza e la garanzia che quell'uomo è veramente interessato a te


No pero' puoi fare il ragionamento inverso e capire quando gliene frega un cazzo!
E pare una cazzata ma non tutte le donne ci riescono...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Asudem ha detto:


> e pure la variabilità delle donne


 E pure la senilità precoce degli uomini ....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io non sono affatto convinta che applicare le rules ti dia la certezza e la garanzia che quell'uomo è veramente interessato a te


 un po' di più che correndogli dietro.

Anche se può accadere ....


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No pero' puoi fare il ragionamento inverso e capire quando gliene frega un cazzo!
> E pare una cazzata ma non tutte le donne ci riescono...


ma capretta pecco io di presunzione se dico che se non glIene frega un cazzo veramente lo capisco da sola?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> E poi c'è una variabile di ui non abbiamo tenuto conto ma che è fondamentale: il tempo. Le cose cambiano, la gente cambia, i sentimenti cambiano


Si ma le incongruenze rimangono 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Una botta di positivita'  ci sta tutta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> le regole delle nostre nonne erano gli occhi.
> dagli occhi capivi.
> ora si guardano le regole e non gli occhi


 La ragazza inglese di cui parlava Letty gli occhi mica li vedeva...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma capretta pecco io di presunzione se dico che se non glIene frega un cazzo veramente lo capisco da sola?


 Ma leggendo tante storie qui, ti sembra che manchino quelle che chiamano amore cose che non ci assomigliano per niente?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma capretta pecco io di presunzione se dico che se non glIene frega un cazzo veramente lo capisco da sola?


No, anche io penso di riuscire a capirlo da sola dopo aver speso qualche mese (fatta eccezione di casi di disinteresse plateale che si scappano a cagare subito 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ... ma senza andare troppo lontano leggi il forum e nota quante donne non riescono a tagliare sto cazzo di cordone e ti renderai conto che non e' cosi' stupido.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La ragazza inglese di cui parlava Letty gli occhi mica li vedeva...


















Pero' alla fine ha trovato un uomo che l'ha sposata per i soldi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma leggendo tante storie qui, ti sembra che manchino quelle che chiamano amore cose che non ci assomigliano per niente?





Lettrice ha detto:


> No, anche io penso di riuscire a capirlo da sola dopo aver speso qualche mese (fatta eccezione di casi di disinteresse plateale che si scappano a cagare subito
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma tu mi ami? Ma quanto mi ami?
Mi telefoni?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' alla fine ha trovato un uomo che l'ha sposata per i soldi


 Magari ha apprezzato anche la sua competenza.


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se non avesse fatto come dicevano le rules cosa facevi? lo mollavi?


 cosa ho fatto col collega che mi interessava ma non sembrava a sua volta interessato?
Ho lasciato cadere!!
Anche lì avrei lasciato cadere: se non mi avesse invitato lui, se non mi avesse chiamata (senza contare il numero, conta la sensazione che trasmette) facendomi capire che gli interessavo, non mi sarei incaponita!


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma mostrarne reciprocamente, pare brutto???
> scusa grande mi sembra un braccio di ferro inutile e stupido.


 ma mica ho detto che non ne ho mostrato!! Forse solo un pizzico meno.


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> No, intendo dire che l'unica regola vincente è non avere regole, se non la spontaneità.


 confesso anche, visto che ci sono, che da un pò di mesi in qua ho smesso di applicare rules e varie, lasciando fare alla spontaneità. 
Alcune cose mi vengono spontanee oramai, per cui evidentemente le rules mi hanno dato quella sicurezza in più che serviva a tirarle fuori.
mi sento meglio ora, meno ansiosa, di prima, quando da ogni suo gesto dovevo leggere un interesse o meno.
ma so anche che senza quel primo periodo non sarei oggi così serena e chissà se staremmo insieme.
Penso al secondo giorno, ad esempio, quando lui mi ha invitata a cena da lui e io ho declinato, per seguire le rules, nonostante lo volessi.
Avrei mostrato subito un'insicurezza e una disponibilità che non sentivo, pur di non perderlo (cosa che ci frega alla grande). E invece ho detto no e abbiamo avuto più tempo per conoscerci. Che poi non è che ho aspettato granchè a dargliela, per la cronaca....


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

comunque..la spontaneità è una gran bella cosa ma che la si possa liberare sempre è pura utopia


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque..la spontaneità è una gran bella cosa ma che la si possa liberare sempre è pura utopia


 Solo con le rare ed uniche persone con cui vale la pena ed è possibile farlo.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> confesso anche, visto che ci sono, che da un pò di mesi in qua ho smesso di applicare rules e varie, lasciando fare alla spontaneità.
> Alcune cose mi vengono spontanee oramai, per cui evidentemente le rules mi hanno dato quella sicurezza in più che serviva a tirarle fuori.
> mi sento meglio ora, meno ansiosa, di prima, quando da ogni suo gesto dovevo leggere un interesse o meno.
> ma so anche che senza quel primo periodo non sarei oggi così serena e chissà se staremmo insieme.
> ...


 Se non sei andata perchè non sentivi di andarci, è un conto... non andare avendone voglia, per seguire una regola... è un altro.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le uniche non hanno bisogno di queste regole.


 dici che se sono uniche un comportamento "adeguato" (passami l'aggettivo) verrà adottato spontaneamente da chi tali le ritiene?


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dici che se sono uniche un comportamento "adeguato" (passami l'aggettivo) verrà adottato spontaneamente da chi tali le ritiene?


 eh si... se per me una donna è unica, sicuramente non ha bisogno di regole per conquistarmi e tenermi vicino. D'altronde se le usasse non sarebbe più unica.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Solo con le rare ed uniche persone con cui vale la pena ed è possibile farlo.



una cosa che mi viene dal cuore, Molti: sei molto piu' ottimista sul genere umano di quanto lo sia io...ben te ne venga!!!


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ammazza, ma le sai tutte tu.



quasi


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> una cosa che mi viene dal cuore, Molti: sei molto piu' ottimista sul genere umano di quanto lo sia io...ben te ne venga!!!


 Ma dai Vere... sai bene che ci sono persone, seppur molto difficili da trovare, con cui vale la pena camminare sul filo senza la rete sotto... altrimenti cosa diventerebbe la vita?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma dai Vere... sai bene che ci sono persone, seppur molto difficili da trovare, con cui vale la pena camminare sul filo senza la rete sotto... altrimenti cosa diventerebbe la vita?


che bella cosa che hai scritto, Molti


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> che bella cosa che hai scritto, Molti


 Grazie emma... l'ho sempre pensato. La lunghezza del filo non la si può conoscere a priori, questo è vero. Ma con alcune donne ne vale davvero la pena.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma dai Vere... *sai bene che ci sono persone, seppur molto difficili da trovare, con cui vale la pena camminare sul filo senza la rete sotto*... altrimenti cosa diventerebbe la vita?



questo è vero, ma c'è il catch 22: se cammini senza rete, l'altro passa dall'altra parte della barricata e se ne approfitta


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo è vero, ma c'è il *catch 22*: se cammini senza rete, l'altro passa dall'altra parte della barricata e se ne approfitta


 ???


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Grazie emma... l'ho sempre pensato. La lunghezza del filo non la si può conoscere a priori, questo è vero. Ma con alcune donne ne vale davvero la pena.


 anche se non è un filo lungo, il fidarsi di camminarci su senza rete sotto è un gioco che vale la candela


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ???


_Articolo 12, Comma 1_ «L'unico motivo valido per chiedere il congedo dal fronte è la pazzia.» _Articolo 12, Comma 22_ «Chiunque chieda il congedo dal fronte non è pazzo.»


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anche se non è un filo lungo, il fidarsi di camminarci su senza rete sotto è un gioco che vale la candela


 Boh...
Mi sembrano pensieri che in astratto sono di un romantico da portare a fare in concreto fesserie colossali.
Ma forse non vi ho capiti.


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo è vero, ma c'è il catch 22: se cammini senza rete, l'altro passa dall'altra parte della barricata e se ne approfitta


posso avere 22 catches?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh...
> Mi sembrano pensieri che in astratto sono di un romantico da portare a fare in concreto fesserie colossali.
> Ma forse non vi ho capiti.


il romanticismo non fa fare fesserie. Trovare la persona che ti sembra la perfetta metà della mela è talmente raro che anche se è la metà per poco ne sarà comunque valsa la pena.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh...
> Mi sembrano pensieri che in astratto sono di un romantico da portare a fare in concreto fesserie colossali.
> Ma forse non vi ho capiti.


 Non c'è davvero nulla del romanticismo spicciolo, nel lasciarsi andare a vivere ed a essere spontanei, con una donna con cui davvero vale la pena farlo. Probabilmente è la cosa migliore che possa capitare ad un uomo. E viceversa.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ???



è un'espressione americana per dire "l'inghippo nascosto" di una situazione, la clausola paradossale....


----------



## Old sperella (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh...
> Mi sembrano pensieri che in astratto sono di un romantico da portare a fare in concreto fesserie colossali.
> Ma forse non vi ho capiti.


io invece la trovo una bella cosa , specie se detta da adulti già disillusi .


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non c'è davvero nulla del romanticismo spicciolo, nel lasciarsi andare a vivere ed a essere spontanei, con una donna con cui davvero vale la pena farlo. Probabilmente è la cosa migliore che possa capitare ad un uomo. E viceversa.



peccato che la grandiosa spontaneità (specie) maschile diventi, già dal medio periodo, piccola gretta contabilità esistenziale (talvolta? Spesso? L'avverbio mettetelo voi...!)


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> questo è vero, ma c'è il catch 22: se cammini senza rete, l'altro passa dall'altra parte della barricata e se ne approfitta


 Allora avevi valutato male l'altro... a me è capitato qualche volta. Penso sia capitato a tutti. 
Ma fortunatamente è capitato soprattutto il contrario.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il romanticismo non fa fare fesserie. Trovare la persona che ti sembra la perfetta metà della mela è talmente raro che anche se è la metà per poco ne sarà comunque valsa la pena.





moltimodi ha detto:


> Non c'è davvero nulla del romanticismo spicciolo, nel lasciarsi andare a vivere ed a essere spontanei, con una donna con cui davvero vale la pena farlo. Probabilmente è la cosa migliore che possa capitare ad un uomo. E viceversa.


 Il problema è che non si sa se è la metà e se ne vale la pena.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> peccato che la grandiosa spontaneità (specie) maschile diventi, già dal medio periodo, piccola gretta contabilità esistenziale (talvolta? Spesso? L'avverbio mettetelo voi...!)


 Non ne farei una questione di genere sessuale... capita anche alle donne.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema è che non si sa se è la metà e se ne vale la pena.


 Non parlo di metà... se ne vale la pena bisogna provare a capirlo da soli. Si può sbagliare, certo.


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora avevi valutato male l'altro... a me è capitato qualche volta. Penso sia capitato a tutti.
> Ma fortunatamente è capitato soprattutto il contrario.



a me il contrario non è mai capitato, le "gemme" si sono subito appalesate tali, è sulle sòle che si fa piu' fatica!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema è che non si sa se è la metà e se ne vale la pena.


 se nemmeno provi però non vivi


----------



## Verena67 (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ne farei una questione di genere sessuale... capita anche alle donne.



mmm, no. Certo capita anche alle donne ma è a mio avviso (è una mia opinione, questa, del tutto opinabile, ma tant'è) una visione del mondo molto maschile, molto romantica, se vuoi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> se nemmeno provi però non vivi


 Non per nulla siamo nel thread delle regole ...prima di vivere la storia bisogna usare un minimo di prudenza perché va bene camminare senza rete ...ma non sopra un baratro...


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mmm, no. Certo capita anche alle donne ma è a mio avviso (è una mia opinione, questa, del tutto opinabile, ma tant'è) una visione del mondo molto maschile, molto romantica, se vuoi.


Beh sicuramente le visioni del mondo cambiano da persona a persona... figuriamoci tra uomo e donna. Ognuno ha la sua. Però io vivendo ho trovato donne che ritengo una fortuna vera aver conosciuto... ed aver diviso quel filo.


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non per nulla siamo nel thread delle regole ...prima di vivere la storia bisogna usare un minimo di prudenza perché va bene camminare senza rete ...ma non sopra un baratro...


 Si ma è chiaro... più che di prudenza, devi aver la coscienza di aver trovato una certa persona. Mica è facile... anzi.


----------



## Grande82 (21 Luglio 2009)

ma questa coscienza da dove viene???
Intuito? 
amore?
o un pò un bel mix di tutto questo? 
è errato pensare che le regole rovinino una storia: non la fanno proprio iniziare!!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> il romanticismo non fa fare fesserie. Trovare la persona che ti sembra la perfetta metà della mela è talmente raro che anche se è la metà per poco ne sarà comunque valsa la pena.


Non credo alla meta' della mela


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo alla meta' della mela


nemmeno io.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo alla meta' della mela





moltimodi ha detto:


> nemmeno io.



al quarto?


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> anche se non è un filo lungo, il fidarsi di camminarci su senza rete sotto è un gioco che vale la candela


detta così è tanto romantica e bella come frase ...... ma se guardiamo la realtà la rete c'è ed è stata costruita prima di salire sul filo


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si ma è chiaro... più che di prudenza, devi aver la coscienza di aver trovato una certa persona. Mica è facile... anzi.


Guarda che la solitudine crea strani compagni di letto... e c' e' chi sis pinge cosi' lontano con la fantasia da chiamarlo amore!

A differenza degli uomini le donne riescono a costruire castelli da un invito a cena o da una scopata


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che la solitudine crea strani compagni di letto... e c' e' chi sis pinge cosi' lontano con la fantasia da chiamarlo amore!
> 
> A differenza degli uomini le donne riescono a costruire castelli da un invito a cena o da una scopata


Ci si spinge anche più lontano, a volte... ma al contrario. Lo hai davanti e ne hai paura. E non allunghi la mano. 
Dipende... anche la solitudine può diventare uno strano compagno di letto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che la solitudine crea strani compagni di letto... e c' e' chi sis pinge cosi' lontano con la fantasia da chiamarlo amore!
> 
> A differenza degli uomini le donne riescono a costruire castelli da un invito a cena o da una scopata

























Basta sentire la telefonata del silvio alla daddario ..ci sono donne che la prenderebbero come un segno d'amore.
Del resto lei stessa si aspettava altre cose che non ha avuto.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che la solitudine crea strani compagni di letto... e c' e' chi sis pinge cosi' lontano con la fantasia da chiamarlo amore!
> 
> A differenza degli uomini le donne riescono a costruire castelli da un invito a cena o da una scopata


Per me è vero per entrambi i sessi, Lettry.
Dipende da quanto solo ti senti (anche se sei circondato di affetti) e da quanto desiderio di provare qualcosa che si avvicini all'amore hai (semmai sai riconsocerlo)


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che la solitudine crea strani compagni di letto... e c' e' chi sis pinge cosi' lontano con la fantasia da chiamarlo amore!
> 
> A differenza degli uomini le donne riescono a costruire castelli da un invito a cena o da una scopata





moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci si spinge anche più lontano, a volte... ma al contrario. Lo hai davanti e ne hai paura. E non allunghi la mano.
> Dipende... anche la solitudine può diventare uno strano compagno di letto.


Ma forse non è la singola andata a letto il discrimen tra varcare la soglia del rischio o meno.
E' la testa che hai anche prima di andare a letto, o anche la testa che hai pur senza andare a letto.
Io credo che a un certo punto, per quanto si possa mantenere il controllo sulle emozioni, poi queste esplodono, totalmente fuori controllo.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Per me è vero per entrambi i sessi, Lettry.
> Dipende da quanto solo ti senti (anche se sei circondato di affetti) e da quanto desiderio di provare qualcosa che si avvicini all'amore hai (semmai sai riconsocerlo)


Rock capita molto piu' spesso il contrario, diciamo anche questo.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci si spinge anche più lontano, a volte... *ma al contrario*. Lo hai davanti e ne hai paura. E non allunghi la mano.
> Dipende... anche la solitudine può diventare uno strano compagno di letto.


Certo succede anche quello e azzardo a dire che quello succede molto piu' spesso agli uomini! Dai linciami


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci si spinge anche più lontano, a volte... ma al contrario. Lo hai davanti e *ne hai paura.* E non allunghi la mano.
> Dipende... anche la solitudine può diventare uno strano compagno di letto.


 mi spieghi?


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo succede anche quello e azzardo a dire che quello succede molto piu' spesso agli uomini! Dai linciami


 eh... forse si, non posso darti torto. Una volta forse no, ma negli ultimi tempi si. Le cose cambiano rapidamente. Non ci sono più gli uomini (e le donne) di un tempo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'unica cosa che mi dispiace è che non posso linciarti...


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> mi spieghi?


 Cosa non ti è chiaro? Fammi capire...


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ma forse non è la singola andata a letto il discrimen tra varcare la soglia del rischio o meno.
> E' la testa che hai anche prima di andare a letto, o anche la testa che hai pur senza andare a letto.
> *Io credo che a un certo punto, per quanto si possa mantenere il controllo sulle emozioni, poi queste esplodono, totalmente fuori controllo*.


 Concordo... capita sempre. L'emotività alla lunga ha sempre la meglio sulla razionalità.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cosa non ti è chiaro? Fammi capire...


 la paura


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la paura


 Ci sono persone così abituate a vivere da sole, che avrebbero paura a rimettersi in gioco, anche se avessero la fortuna di conoscere una persona valida. E' normale sia così.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci sono persone così abituate a vivere da sole, che avrebbero paura a rimettersi in gioco, anche se avessero la fortuna di conoscere una persona valida. E' normale sia così.


sai che è interessante questo discorso??
mi ci trovo abbastanza


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sai che è interessante questo discorso??
> mi ci trovo abbastanza


Penso che a periodi ci siamo ritrovati quasi tutti... a me era capitato molti anni fa, un periodo del genere. Chiaramente, più diventa lungo più è difficile uscirne.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Penso che a periodi ci siamo ritrovati quasi tutti... a me era capitato molti anni fa, un periodo del genere. Chiaramente, più diventa lungo più è difficile uscirne.



d'altro canto c'è anche il rischio di considerare valido chi in realtà non lo è..


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> d'altro canto c'è anche il rischio di considerare valido chi in realtà non lo è..


 certo... la stati è sempre meno rischiosa. Apparentemente. In realtà lo è di più, a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci sono persone così abituate a vivere da sole, che avrebbero paura a rimettersi in gioco, anche se avessero la fortuna di conoscere una persona valida. E' normale sia così.


In parte mi ci trovo, in parte no... la verita'e'che non trovo un cazzo di nessuno altrimenti mi aprirei come una cozza in padella! (Sono una poetessa mancata)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

Qui si parte da banalità e si arriva alla profondità oppure si parte da cose serie e si arriva al cazzeggio sfrenato...
Che bel posto...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In parte mi ci trovo, in parte no... la verita'e'che non trovo un cazzo di nessuno altrimenti mi aprirei come una cozza in padella! (Sono una poetessa mancata)

























però onestamente a me qualche sospetto di essere io la rompichez mi sta venendo


----------



## Nobody (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In parte mi ci trovo, in parte no... la verita'e'che non trovo un cazzo di nessuno altrimenti mi aprirei come una cozza in padella! (Sono una poetessa mancata)


 A te infatti non ti ci vedo proprio nel discorso che facevo... è che sei una iena rompicoglioni di gusti davvero difficili.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









.... e fai benissimo!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la paura


la paura è la Signora Incontrastata e ineliminabile delle nostre esistenze emotive.
perché Madame Paura non viaggia mai da sola, ahinoi: si fa spesso accompagnare dal suo fido servitore, Monsieur Dolore, quanto di peggio un essere vivente possa incontare sulla propria strada


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> la paura è la Signora Incontrastata e ineliminabile delle nostre esistenze emotive.
> perché madame paura non viaggia mai da sola, ahinoi: si fa accompgnare dal suo fido servitore, Monsieur Dolore, quanto di peggio un essere vivente possa  incontare sulla propria strada
















  scusa ma madame paura e monsieur dolore mi fanno ridere


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa ma madame paura e monsieur dolore mi fanno ridere


pure a me, perchè a parte alcuni traumatizzati dalla fidanzatina dei 15 anni (  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ) la vera paura secondo me è quella del " e se ci fosse di meglio? "


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Asudem ha detto:


> scusa ma madame paura e monsieur dolore mi fanno ridere


Rocky Horror


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Rocky Horror


 che capolavoro!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



latriglia ha detto:


> pure a me, perchè a parte alcuni traumatizzati dalla fidanzatina dei 15 anni (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non sono d'accordo, credo ci sia un'enorme paura di lascirsi andare nei sentimenti. e credo che asudem ridesse per le espressioni usate non per il concetto. poi, comunque, così la penso io.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> pure a me, perchè a parte alcuni traumatizzati dalla fidanzatina dei 15 anni (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...di noi? Certamente!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> che capolavoro!


Veramente!


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente!


 l'ho rivisto con mia figlia e abbiamo concordato che è grandioso


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho rivisto con mia figlia e abbiamo concordato che è grandioso


allora è un capolavoro!


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...di noi? Certamente!


a quel punto direi di loro


----------



## Old Rocknroll (21 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



Minerva ha detto:


> che capolavoro!





Lettrice ha detto:


> Veramente!





Minerva ha detto:


> l'ho rivisto con mia figlia e abbiamo concordato che è grandioso


 ecche qua 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHNFkqPFBko


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> a quel punto direi di loro


che non è affatto  escluso eh?


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che non è affatto  escluso eh?


tutt'altro, anzi al 99% ( il restante è il beneficio del dubbio  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   )


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora è un capolavoro!


 ho già detto che è un capolavoro?


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> tutt'altro, anzi al 99% ( il restante è il beneficio del dubbio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che racchie iene


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che racchie iene


why?


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> why?


ma quindi le rules servono per dire questo pirla non mi merita?


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma quindi le rules servono per dire questo pirla non mi merita?


vuoi una risposta seria o in cazzeggio?


----------



## brugola (21 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> vuoi una risposta seria o in cazzeggio?


ma che domande!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




di cazzeggio con una puntina di serietà


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma che domande!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


secondo me dovrebbe aggiustare il mirino di quelle sciroccate che corrono dietro ad ogni pantalone che accenna un sorriso nella loro direzione ........ che però se lo leggono si fanno pure i bigliettini per non errare manco di mezza virgola


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> a quel punto direi di loro


 ...anche...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> secondo me dovrebbe aggiustare il mirino di quelle sciroccate che corrono dietro ad ogni pantalone che accenna un sorriso nella loro direzione ........ che però se lo leggono si fanno pure i bigliettini per non errare manco di mezza virgola


Non valgono gli appunti sulle mani, nel caso in cui sudino


----------



## Old latriglia (21 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non valgono gli appunti sulle mani, nel caso in cui sudino


oddio, che scena intrigante tra mani sudate e scritte


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho già detto che è un capolavoro?


si ma aspettiamo che tua figlia confermi


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma aspettiamo che tua figlia confermi


lo ha fatto.andate in pace e baciate i vostri bambini quando sarete nelle vostre case


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le uniche non hanno bisogno di queste regole.



MM, ma come sai, non è l'oggetto che è per sua natura UNICO,( tutti lo siamo a prescindere dal riconoscimento altrui) ma chi lo ritiene tale e attraverso il rispetto avvalora questa unicità.

e tu appari Uomo che sa rispettare...ed è percio' che di  queste regole te ne impippi.

Ps. se poi tu sia vermo in una realtà non virtuale..non lo sapremo mai


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Luglio 2009)

*minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> lo ha fatto.andate in pace e baciate i vostri bambini quando sarete nelle vostre case


non lo conosco questo quadro. di chi fu?


ahh,,della gentileschi..leggo solo ora.


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Luglio 2009)

Secondo me le rules sono  fondate e sono state scritte da qualcuno che conosce bene il modo di pensare maschile. Non solo servono a “scremare” i perditempo ma per qualche ragione che non ho ben inteso, contribuiscono in parte anche a trasformare broccolatori professionisti in potenziali padri di famiglia.
Si comincia come al solito broccoleggiando seguendo il motto “ogni lasciata è persa”.
Al primo buffetto che ti arriva dici “Uè, questa non me l'aspettavo! Questa donna ha qualcosa di diverso, si valorizza, sa quel che vuole. Non avevo mai incontrato una donna così in vita mia. Ha i piedi ben piantati per terra, è dolce, concreta, affidabile e intelligente. Quasi, quasi... non so... sarà che finalmente ho incontrato la donna giusta per me e per la mia vita?”.
La mente maschile è di una semplicità scandalosa.
Qualcosa di simile alle rules era usato con successo anche dalle nostre nonne.

 
Non sono d'accordo con AdM che dice che sono in aumento gli omosessuali perché le donne si fanno implorare troppo.  
La maggior percentuale di omosessuali non sta nei Paesi dove le donne se la tirano ma in quelli dove le donne la danno via come il pane (vedi alcuni Paesi sudamericani che esportano travestiti in tutto il mondo). Secondo me quando la donna si fa troppo intraprendente e si trasforma da preda in cacciatrice spaventa l'uomo che finisce per cercare dolcezza e sensibilità in un altro uomo.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> MM, ma come sai, non è l'oggetto che è per sua natura UNICO,( tutti lo siamo a prescindere dal riconoscimento altrui) ma chi lo ritiene tale e attraverso il rispetto avvalora questa unicità.
> 
> e tu appari Uomo che sa rispettare...ed è percio' che di queste regole te ne impippi.
> 
> Ps. *se poi tu sia vermo in una realtà non virtuale*..non lo sapremo mai


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo con AdM che dice che sono in aumento gli omosessuali perché le donne si fanno implorare troppo.
> La maggior percentuale di omosessuali non sta nei Paesi dove le donne se la tirano ma in quelli dove le donne la danno via come il pane (vedi alcuni Paesi sudamericani che esportano travestiti in tutto il mondo). *Secondo me quando la donna si fa troppo intraprendente e si trasforma da preda in cacciatrice spaventa l'uomo che finisce per cercare dolcezza e sensibilità in un altro uomo.**[*/quote]
> 
> mi sa che non hai preso abbastanza a badilte la tua parte femminile!


----------



## Old latriglia (22 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me le rules sono  fondate e sono state scritte da qualcuno che conosce bene il modo di pensare maschile. Non solo servono a “scremare” i perditempo ma per qualche ragione che non ho ben inteso, contribuiscono in parte anche a trasformare broccolatori professionisti in potenziali padri di famiglia.
> Si comincia come al solito broccoleggiando seguendo il motto “ogni lasciata è persa”.
> Al primo buffetto che ti arriva dici “Uè, questa non me l'aspettavo! Questa donna ha qualcosa di diverso, si valorizza, sa quel che vuole. Non avevo mai incontrato una donna così in vita mia. Ha i piedi ben piantati per terra, è dolce, concreta, affidabile e intelligente. Quasi, quasi... non so... sarà che finalmente ho incontrato la donna giusta per me e per la mia vita?”.
> La mente maschile è di una semplicità scandalosa.
> ...


in giro mi pare di vedere più la seconda che la prima che hai detto


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Sara' ma da me il pane viene dato via piu'caro


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2009)

da me una baguette è quotata in borsa


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> da me una baguette è quotata in borsa


 devi dimagrire, a giudicar dal ritratto... meglio!


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2009)

va meglio con questa danae?
palliduccia ma già più snella


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Le tette son sicuramente rifatte... e vista la lucentezza della pelle hanno sicuramente usato photoshop


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> va meglio con questa danae?
> palliduccia ma già più snella


 Direi proprio di si... il pallore è magnifico, poi.


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Direi proprio di si... il pallore è magnifico, poi.


non trovate inquietante questo ritratto?è lo stesso pittore


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non trovate inquietante questo ritratto?è lo stesso pittore


 Mi fa pensare a Misery...


----------



## brugola (22 Luglio 2009)

lo trovo bellissimo.
non inquietante


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

*io amo profondamente...*

questo...


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2009)

l'ho ridotto...riuscite a riprenderlo piccolo?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Donna spietata


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> questo...


Perche' se c'e' un perche? E' il soggetto?


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' se c'e' un perche? E' il soggetto?


Mi trasmette potentemente l'idea di Amore. Dove non riescono mille parole a definirlo...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Io ho sempre Cezanne nel *quore*


----------



## Minerva (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho sempre Cezanne nel *quore*


 che pennellate


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ho sempre Cezanne nel *quore*


per la tecnica?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> per la tecnica?


Il soggetto per me e' ininfluente ( si puo'dire? Boh...) e'sempre l'esecuzione che fa la differenza... altrimenti come si potrebbero apprezzare 4 mele e una pera su un tavolo?*

Quello che mi fa uscire fuori di testa di Cezanne e' la maniera in cui tratta pieni e vuoti come se fossero composti della stessa materia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E il soggetto e'assolutamente irrilevante: che sia la moglie, una natura morta o un paesaggio



*Si parla di arte puramente figurativa (anche se tutta l'arte lo e') astrattismi e surrealismi vari e'un altro discorso piu' o meno


----------



## Grande82 (22 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me le rules sono fondate e sono state scritte da qualcuno che conosce bene il modo di pensare maschile. Non solo servono a “scremare” i perditempo ma per qualche ragione che non ho ben inteso, contribuiscono in parte anche a trasformare broccolatori professionisti in potenziali padri di famiglia.
> Si comincia come al solito broccoleggiando seguendo il motto “ogni lasciata è persa”.
> Al primo buffetto che ti arriva dici “Uè, questa non me l'aspettavo! Questa donna ha qualcosa di diverso, si valorizza, sa quel che vuole. Non avevo mai incontrato una donna così in vita mia. Ha i piedi ben piantati per terra, è dolce, concreta, affidabile e intelligente. Quasi, quasi... non so... sarà che finalmente ho incontrato la donna giusta per me e per la mia vita?”.
> *La mente maschile è di una semplicità scandalosa.*
> ...


 quoto...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me le rules sono fondate e sono state scritte da qualcuno che conosce bene il modo di pensare maschile. Non solo servono a “scremare” i perditempo ma per qualche ragione che non ho ben inteso, contribuiscono in parte anche a trasformare broccolatori professionisti in potenziali padri di famiglia.
> Si comincia come al solito broccoleggiando seguendo il motto “ogni lasciata è persa”.
> Al primo buffetto che ti arriva dici “Uè, questa non me l'aspettavo! Questa donna ha qualcosa di diverso, si valorizza, sa quel che vuole. Non avevo mai incontrato una donna così in vita mia. Ha i piedi ben piantati per terra, è dolce, concreta, affidabile e intelligente. Quasi, quasi... non so... sarà che finalmente ho incontrato la donna giusta per me e per la mia vita?”.
> La mente maschile è di una semplicità scandalosa.
> ...


dissento, è una generalizzazione estrema.


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> dissento, è una generalizzazione estrema.


Anche secondo me.

Solo perche'non si fanno 2 milioni di seghe mentali inutili non vuol dire che siano semplici


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me le rules sono fondate e sono state scritte da qualcuno che conosce bene il modo di pensare maschile. Non solo servono a “scremare” i perditempo ma per qualche ragione che non ho ben inteso, contribuiscono in parte anche a trasformare broccolatori professionisti in potenziali padri di famiglia.
> Si comincia come al solito broccoleggiando seguendo il motto “ogni lasciata è persa”.
> Al primo buffetto che ti arriva dici “Uè, questa non me l'aspettavo! Questa donna ha qualcosa di diverso, si valorizza, sa quel che vuole. Non avevo mai incontrato una donna così in vita mia. Ha i piedi ben piantati per terra, è dolce, concreta, affidabile e intelligente. Quasi, quasi... non so... sarà che finalmente ho incontrato la donna giusta per me e per la mia vita?”.
> La mente maschile è di una semplicità scandalosa.
> ...


Io credo che ci sia del vero, ma non perché la mente maschile è così semplice, ma perché i meccanismi della scelta sono inconsci e primitivi.
Per cui così come gli uomini ricercano un aspetto femminile che fa supporre fertilità, anche se non vogliono figli, un comportamento che fa intuire esclusività (entrambi veri o artefatti non importa) è attraente.

Per quanto riguarda l'omossesualità... mah ...
Vi sono specie animali in cui vi è la possibilità di passaggio da un sesso a un altro per equilibrare la popolazione.
Potrebbe essere un espediente della natura anche presso la specie umana.
Non so che studi vi siano in proposito.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> dissento, è una generalizzazione estrema.


 Perchè invece l'idea che il numero di omosessuali possa dipendere dal paese di origine? Sono mediamente il 5% della popolazione mondiale, distribuiti abbastanza uniformemente.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche secondo me.
> 
> Solo perche'non si fanno 2 milioni di seghe mentali inutili non vuol dire che siano semplici


 semmai potrebbe voler dire il contrario...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*............*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè invece l'idea che il numero di omosessuali possa dipendere dal paese di origine? Sono mediamente il 5% della popolazione mondiale, distribuiti abbastanza uniformemente.


5%?
Ancora troppi pekkatori, herr reichfuhrer, ancora troppi , direbbe Natzinger


----------



## Grande82 (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche secondo me.
> 
> Solo perche'non si fanno 2 milioni di seghe mentali inutili non vuol dire che siano semplici


 semplice mica vuol dire stupido! ma non contorto di certo!
Valore loro, quello di non farsi seghe mentali!!


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> 5%?
> Ancora troppi pekkatori, herr reichfuhrer, ancora troppi , direbbe Natzinger


 Vabbè per quelli si fa peccato pure se si succhia un chupa chupa...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè per quelli si fa peccato pure se si succhia un chupa chupa...


Il cuoricino rosso non si puo'guardare


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> semplice mica vuol dire stupido! ma non contorto di certo!
> Valore loro, quello di non farsi seghe mentali!!


Non ho mai detto che semplici sia sinonimo di stupido.

Hanno diversi meccanismi rispetto a quelli delle donne... soprattutto perche'le donne peccano di eccesso di sentimentalismo.


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il cuoricino rosso non si puo'guardare


 è la ciliegina sulla torta...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè per quelli si fa peccato pure se si succhia un chupa chupa...


Beh, c'è modo e modo di chupare un chupa. 
Diciamolo ....


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Beh, c'è modo e modo di chupare un chupa.
> Diciamolo ....
















 Non farmi postare quello che non posso postare...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

più andiamo avanti più mi rivedo con te come il gatto e la volpe ....


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> più andiamo avanti più mi rivedo con te come il gatto e la volpe ....


dobbiamo trovarci un pinocchio, allora! Così gli freghiamo i soldi...


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Io sono un cacciatore cinese


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

*..........*

Tu sei la fata turchina (che leccachiappe che sono ....)


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> *Tu sei la fata turchina* (che leccachiappe che sono ....)


 ma de che?


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Tu sei la fata turchina (che leccachiappe che sono ....)


No, no cacciatore cinese: sparo alle volpi e mangio i gatti!


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, no cacciatore cinese: sparo alle volpi e mangio i gatti!


Io faccio il gatto! La volpe è rock!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma de che?


Dai con una bomboletta turchese e un paio di paillettes...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

ma se glielo dico mi mozzica. invece coi complimenti alliscio lu pelo e campo tranquillo .... (un vero democristiano ....)


----------



## Nobody (22 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dai con una bomboletta turchese e un paio di paillettes...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Luglio 2009)

Ci vediamo dopo compari .... ciao


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Io credo che ci sia del vero, ma non perché la mente maschile è così semplice, ma perché i meccanismi della scelta sono inconsci e primitivi.
> Per cui così come gli uomini ricercano un aspetto femminile che fa supporre fertilità, anche se non vogliono figli, un comportamento che fa intuire esclusività (entrambi veri o artefatti non importa) è attraente.
> *
> Per quanto riguarda l'omossesualità... mah ...
> ...


Quoto, deve essere proprio così, una specie di programmazione scritta nell'inconscio collettivo degli uomini.


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> giobbe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non sono d'accordo con AdM che dice che sono in aumento gli omosessuali perché le donne si fanno implorare troppo.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Luglio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quoto, deve essere proprio così, una specie di programmazione scritta nell'inconscio collettivo degli uomini.


E le donne cercano uomini affidabili come riproduttori e protettivi per la prole e, dato che le donne son più evolute, li cercano dando più importanza agli aspetti culturali (intelligenza, apprezzamento sociale,cultura, posizione sociale ed economica) di quanto facciano gli uomini.


----------



## Old giobbe (22 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E le donne cercano uomini affidabili come riproduttori e protettivi per la prole e, dato che le donne son più evolute, li cercano dando più importanza agli aspetti culturali (intelligenza, apprezzamento sociale,cultura, posizione sociale ed economica) di quanto facciano gli uomini.


Su questo non so se mi conviene essere d'accordo.


----------

